# How can I edit the "TITLE" of a thread....



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

How can I edit the "TITLE" of a thread....


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi 

 daveomak
, can you provide me with the link of the thread you need to edit? I'd like to take a look and help you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)

daveomak
 at the top of the screen there is an option that says thread tools. Click that and there is a  option to edit title.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/another-turkey-in-the-smoker.268528/


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2017)

It worked...  Thanks.... I didn't see that tool selection....  Brian, you are ACES....  Dave


----------

